# Where are all the new cm9/aokp themes?



## newellj79 (Nov 16, 2011)

Anybody know where to find (if they exist yet) theme .apk's for the new theme manager in cm9/aokp? I did some searching and can only turn up lists of ones compatible with phones. Thanks!


----------



## fredgar (May 1, 2012)

Well you didnt look too hard now did you. LOL Here is one I like. But there are more. By the way did you really mean to post this 5 times? If so why?


----------



## Rootuser3.0 (Oct 8, 2011)

^^^^Hes looking for theme chooser apks read the question BTW u read it 5 times LOL

Sent from my Transformer Prime TF201 using RootzWiki


----------



## GatorsUF (Oct 14, 2011)

there is a thread on xda general themes forum...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## newellj79 (Nov 16, 2011)

fredgar said:


> Well you didnt look too hard now did you. LOL Here is one I like. But there are more. By the way did you really mean to post this 5 times? If so why?


WTF! I don't know how it got posted so many times. I'm not sure that I can delete all the extra threads. Moderator please do. And yes, I'm looking for the apk.'s


----------



## Striatum_bdr (Apr 25, 2012)

There are some in Google play (most non free), or search in xda.


----------



## fredgar (May 1, 2012)

Rootuser3.0 said:


> ^^^^Hes looking for theme chooser apks read the question BTW u read it 5 times LOL
> 
> Sent from my Transformer Prime TF201 using RootzWiki


Ya Im new to aokp or even aosp. I have a htc phone and it is alot different. Im used to flashing in recovery


----------

